# 3m77 spray adhesive for labels.



## xoltri (Dec 3, 2010)

I had been printing labels on a color laser and using a glue stick to apply them but I have had problems with them falling off in the fridge. I think the cycling of my beer fridge causes condensation on the bottles which literally makes the labels fall off.

I did some experiments and found that 3m77 works better, is way faster to apply and comes off just as readily. It also doesn't tend to fall off when you don't want it to.

Now I am aware that there are two types of 3m77, one that contains acetone and one that does not. I'm lucky enough to have the kind that does not have acetone (good for building foam model RC airplanes) and I'd be curious if the other kind works just as good.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 3, 2010)

It is not cheap and it will not come off, so if you plan on using bottles again, dont do it


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Also use a mask with this stuff. The mist will get in lungs and glue your air capillaries closed(not good) This is some of the most dangerous stuff on job sites. Yes I use it all the time at work. Also good ventilation


----------



## xoltri (Dec 3, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> It is not cheap and it will not come off, so if you plan on using bottles again, dont do it



As I said I've done tests and it does come off very well, no residue, with the same amount of soaking as the glue stick I was using. Otherwise you're right, it would be useless if it wrecked the bottles.

Thanks for the tip about the mask; I would consider that if I was using it daily. But with just a few mists I'm not going to worry about it. This product is used extensively in my other hobby as I said, RC airplanes. In all my years on rcgroups.com nobody has brought the same level of doomsday scenarios regarding this stuff. It's just spray glue!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 4, 2010)

It is in the MSDS sheet that comes in the boxs we buy. (Materiel Data Safety Sheet). They are required in US


----------



## xoltri (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes I'm very familiar with MSDS. Lawyer speak. Check out one of the MSDS sheets I could find for sand (yes, like at the beach):


> Product Name: Sand
> 
> Potential Acute Health Effects: Slightly hazardous in case of skin contact (irritant), of eye contact (irritant), of ingestion, of inhalation.
> 
> ...



My goodness! If I had have known this I would have alerted the authorities when I was in Cancun last week because there was a huge spill of sand EVERYWHERE, no one was wearing PPE, my kid was ingesting it (he's 2) and it was clearly stored improperly as it was not in a container and it was 30°C outside!

Seriously though, I'm all about finding the best way to do things, and I know a lot of people use the glue stick method, so I wanted to share this one. It is better and the $11 can of 3m77 should do a huge amount of labels, and saves time.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Time is good, being said, there are spray glues that are as good, but cost less out there. Check the insulation section at home Depot


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 4, 2010)

xoltri said:


> Yes I'm very familiar with MSDS. Lawyer speak. Check out one of the MSDS sheets I could find for sand (yes, like at the beach):
> 
> 
> My goodness! If I had have known this I would have alerted the authorities when I was in Cancun last week because there was a huge spill of sand EVERYWHERE, no one was wearing PPE, my kid was ingesting it (he's 2) and it was clearly stored improperly as it was not in a container and it was 30°C outside!
> ...



My new beach outfit:


----------



## Catfish (Dec 8, 2010)

XOLTRI- Thanks for posting about this stuff. I will have to try it out when I bottle. Working on some labels now.


----------

